# Best Waxes and Sealants



## akimel (Oct 25, 2008)

Based on the goodly number of testimonies I have read over the past year and limited personal experience, here are some suggestions for the "best" carnauba waxes and synthetic sealants under $250 (retail). This list was composed for an American audience, and so I have restricted myself to products that are sold in the U.S.; consequently, some very fine British waxes and sealants, for example, are not included. Perhaps the list will be of some small interest regardless.

*Carnauba Waxes:*

$10-$15: Meguiar's M26 Yellow Tech Wax, Collinite 845, Optimum Car Wax

$15-$20: Natty's Blue, Natty's Red, Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax, Collinite 476, Harly Wax, S100

$20-$30: Collinite 915

$30-$40: Lusso Oro, P21S

$40-$50: Pinnacle Signature, P21S 100%, Victoria Concours Red

$50-$60: Chemical Guys 50/50, Chemical Guys Pete's '53, Blackfire Midnight Sun, Wet Obsession

$60-$75: Dodo Juices

$75-$100: Pinnacle Souveran

$100-$125: Dodo Juice Supernatural, ***** Glasur

$125-$150: Swissvax Saphir

$150-$200: Wolfgang Fuzion, ***** Concours

$200-$250: Swissvax Concorso/Best of Show/Smaragd

$250+: You must have very deep pockets!

*Synthetic Sealants:*

$10-$15: DuraGloss 105, Mother's FX SynWax, Jeff Werkstatt's Acrylic Jet Trigger, Zaino Z-2 Pro

$15-$20: Meguiar's NXT, Mother's Relections, Finish Kare Hi Temp Synthetic Paste Wax (1000p), 1Z Glanz Wax, Jeff Werkstatt's Acrylic Jet, Poorboy's EX-P, Zaino Z-5 Pro, Ultima Paint Guard Plus (4 oz.)

$20-$30: Blackfire Wet Diamond, Klasse High Gloss Sealant Glaze, Opti-Seal (8 oz.), Meguiar's M21 Synthetic Sealant,

$30-$40: Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant, Menzerna FMJ, Chemical Guys Jet Seal, Four Star Ultimate Paint Protection

$40+: Why is it we are willing to pay so much more for a carnauba wax than a synthetic sealant?

*Cleaner Waxes*

$5-$10: Meguiar's ColorX, Meguiar's Cleaner Wax, Mother's Carnauba Cleaner Wax

$10-$15: DuraGloss 501, AutoGlym Super Resin Polish

$15-$20: Optimum Poli-Seal, Jeff's Werkstatt Prime

$20-$30: Meguiar's M20 Polymer Sealant, Klasse All-in-One, Zaino Z-AIO, Jeff's Werkstatt Prime (Acrylic, Carnauba, Strong), M66 Quick Detailer Polish (gallon)

$30-$40: Meguiar's D151 Paint Reconditioning Creme (gallon)

The above products can often be found on sale at various websites, sometimes at significant reductions. The comparative pricing is inaccurate in some cases, because specific products come in different sizes: for example, Ultima Paint Guard is listed in the $15-$20 bracket and Opti-Seal is listed in the $20-$30 bracket, but the former is sold in a 4 oz. bottle and the later in an 8 oz. bottle--with both a little product goes a long way. D151 is listed in the $30-$40 bracket, but it is only sold by the gallon (though Auto Detailing Solutions does sell a 32 oz. sampler for $14.95). I have not attempted to "equalize" products by pricing them by the ounce. Also remember that "more expensive" does not always mean "better." Shipping costs must also be taken into consideration.


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

omg its like pound for dollar. Not fair!!


----------



## Nosbusa (Jun 22, 2009)

akimel said:


> Why is it we are willing to pay so much more for a carnauba wax than a synthetic sealant?


That's what I've always wondered. If anything shouldn't a sealant be 10k, and a wax 25-30 dollars?

I tell ya what I use P21s paint cleanser today, to take off Victoria concours, and applied Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant 3.0, and the look is something else. It looks very wet/deep and imo better than the Red wax, Souveran many others. Plus the paint is so damn slick its not funny. Also, you don't have the pollen, and dust issues as much as you do with a carnauba.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I got to agree with that wax section.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

hi just joined. great work. talk about confused. what goes where and why. sealant over wax. wax over sealant. o my god its a nightmare + mine field rolled into one. whats right? can anyone tell me? its a wax + sealant jungle out there. help me guys im ready to start so can anyone point me in the right direction. thanks all. chill


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

chillly said:


> hi just joined. great work. talk about confused. what goes where and why. sealant over wax. wax over sealant. o my god its a nightmare + mine field rolled into one. whats right? can anyone tell me? its a wax + sealant jungle out there. help me guys im ready to start so can anyone point me in the right direction. thanks all. chill


Sealant goes under wax if you are going to use both. But depending on what you have you don't necessarily need to use both. Just remember to leave enough time in between layers.


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Why is Gloss it not on your Sealant list? it would be in the 40+ range for Concorso. Race Glaze 42, Race Glaze 55 are the waxes I use, all top rated and missing from the list.


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

fleagala said:


> Sealant goes under wax if you are going to use both. But depending on what you have you don't necessarily need to use both. Just remember to leave enough time in between layers.


i'm going to try soon sealant on top of collinite wax


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

DimGR said:


> i'm going to try soon sealant on top of collinite wax


always sealant then wax, they won't bond together properly the other way round


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> always sealant then wax, they won't bond together properly the other way round


too late for that ... i got into the sealants game after i had already applied 3 coats of wax .


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

DimGR said:


> too late for that ... i got into the sealants game after i had already applied 3 coats of wax .


i would of striped the wax of first personally.


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

DimGR said:


> i'm going to try soon sealant on top of collinite wax


so completely disregard what I said then  why ask! :wall:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> i would of striped the wax of first personally.


50 : 50 IPA and water would get you back to virginal paint?

What about something like pre-paint as used in a body shop with a tac cloth before a respray would work in the same way?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

cheers dude. ive bought colly 915, 476s, sv bos, ag hd,. multiple cleaner fluids what goes where and in what order? thanks fellas sorry to be a pain but i want to start it right. chill


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

sorry but why buy 4 different waxes which all serve the same purpose if you dont know when to use them?

i would have just bought either 915 or 476s till you got used to the process imo


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

chillly said:


> cheers dude. ive bought colly 915, 476s, sv bos, ag hd,. multiple cleaner fluids what goes where and in what order? thanks fellas sorry to be a pain but i want to start it right. chill





> badly_dubbed sorry but why buy 4 different waxes which all serve the same purpose if you dont know when to use them?
> 
> i would have just bought either 915 or 476s till you got used to the process imo


totally agree with this, my only thing is use a cheaper one before the BOS until you feel comfortable as i wouldnt go wasting it it's not exactly a cheap wax....heck i've got ones which i'll be using in the winter and saving the BOS for the summer....:lol:


----------



## markp2 (May 15, 2009)

:


chillly said:


> cheers dude. ive bought colly 915, 476s, sv bos, ag hd,. multiple cleaner fluids what goes where and in what order? thanks fellas sorry to be a pain but i want to start it right. chill


Sounds to me you got more money than sense me ole mucker,the only wax left to try is ear wax, dont forget the sealant goes on first. The 915 is a great alrounder wax and you could have saved some money and bought me a beer at goodwood.....:thumb:


----------



## Crockers (Mar 30, 2008)

Right my car has had over the past few months..two coats of Colli 476, then I tried Heritage Wax and it has had two coats of that. I have now bought AG HD - should I strip all the previous coats off using Megs #81 or just apply it over the others..

Cheers


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

nice one fellas, great help markp2. so its clean car. clay car. polish car. cleaner fluid car. then wax car. bought 4 waxes so to try them at same time to see which i liked best. bos for summer colli 4 for winter . sound right fellas?. hd + 915 was gift from a snow foam made mate at work. you guys have been doing this for donkeys and only asked you all for your help. great to hear all your comments which are always appreciated. chill


----------

